

Hooked: Workshop on Building Habit-Forming Products(Boston,Oct 22nd) - ASquare

In an age of ever-increasing distractions, quickly creating customer habits is an important characteristic of successful products. How do companies create products people use every day? What are the secrets of building services customers love? How can designers create products compelling enough to &quot;hook&quot; users?<p>Nir Eyal, the author of Hooked: How to Build Habit-Forming Products, has constructed a practical framework for designing better products. The framework gives product managers, designers, and marketers a new way for thinking of the necessary components of changing user behavior. Nir will share the tactics companies like Facebook, Pinterest, Instagram, Whatsapp, and Twitter use to drive engagement.<p>Habit design is a super power. If used for good, habit design can enhance people’s lives with entertaining and even healthful routines. If used for evil, habits can quickly turn into wasteful addictions.
Companies need to know how to harness the power of hooks to improve peoples’ lives. This workshop will provide attendees with a powerful toolkit and framework for creating better products and likely change the way attendees see the world.<p>Participants will learn:<p>- The common design patterns of habit-forming products.<p>- The stages of habit formation and how to optimize for user retention.<p>- An in-depth look at the psychology behind what drives user behavior and how to build products to cater to core human needs.<p>- Practical steps for leading a habit design process to ensure your product is used regularly.<p>Who should attend:<p>This seminar is for anyone seeking to understand habit-forming product design. The workshop is tailored to product managers, entrepreneurs, or designers working in companies large or small. Although no previous background is required, attendees are encouraged to come to the workshop with a product or business idea in mind.
======
ASquare
If you know anything about Nir Eyal, you know this will be awesome.

Details: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/hooked-a-workshop-on-
building-h...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/hooked-a-workshop-on-building-
habit-forming-products-boston-october-22nd-tickets-12146521573)

